# War photography



## bobaab (Mar 13, 2006)

Any photographers of wars or conflicts out there?  I was wondering how you even become one and how you get involved with the military to do that...purely out of curiosity but I could even considering doing it..I think it's a very noble job.


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 13, 2006)

It sure is a noble job!! :thumbsup:

The photojournalists who gets involved with the military are usually part of prominent agencies like VII, Magnum, Associated Press, Reuters, etc. You could freelance though. Pay for the airline/lodging and travel accross the world, wherever there are conflicts and build your portfolio, until the big names notice you and/or stay freelance.

There are more agencies; - SIPA, Zuma, World Eye and OnlineNewsPhotos - with 50/50 - 70/30 split. Our member, elsaspet is associated with couple of agencies mentioned above and I'd highy recommend having a word with her.

Couple of contemporary names in the game, for your reference - James Nachtwey, Christopher Morris, Christopher Anderson.

Edit:
Get hold of War Photographer. A must see for any aspiring war/conflict photographer.


----------



## bobaab (Mar 13, 2006)

thanks for that informative response  I will look into all of them.

BTW, thanks for the move


----------



## hammy (Mar 13, 2006)

I don't have any info but: War photography seems like it'd be a whole lot of fun. Well I mean despite that there's a war going on and all that, the thought of documenting it seems exciting. I once saw a movie (forget the name) about these photojournalists and their experiences in documenting this conflict in Europe i think, seemed to be early 90's era and I believe it was true. But anyways, that movie was a lot of fun to watch. They were in the battles but not "in" the battles, if you get what I mean. I don't think I would ever do it though, because it seems I hear a lot about journalists being kidnapped and all that. But maybe that's just the pesty video news journalists.


----------



## Yaad_Etgar (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi!

My name is Yaad, and I'm from Israel.
When I was on the army, I took a lot of photoes that may interest you.
If you want to see some, you can e - mail me at: yaadetgar@hotmail.com, or send me a message here.


Yaad


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 14, 2006)

_War photography seems like it'd be a whole lot of fun.

_I can think of nothing more fun than seeing people killed, wounded, blown up, the smell of death, and maybe even being killed yourself. I don't think there have been many books written by those who were killed doing their job. I have read a few stories about photographers who suffer from nightmares and PTS for the rest of their lives because of the things they photographed and saw.

I think combat photographers are a very special breed.


----------



## hammy (Mar 14, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> _War photography seems like it'd be a whole lot of fun._
> 
> I can think of nothing more fun than seeing people killed, wounded, blown up, the smell of death, and maybe even being killed yourself. I don't think there have been many books written by those who were killed doing their job. I have read a few stories about photographers who suffer from nightmares and PTS for the rest of their lives because of the things they photographed and saw.
> 
> I think combat photographers are a very special breed.


Clearly you've missed my point. I meant with all these things going on, it would be a photographer's dream. But then you can't think of it that way, because it's a WAR.

If one doesn't want to see or experience people being wounded and killed, it's simple: Don't go there to photograph it.


----------



## mysteryscribe (Mar 14, 2006)

Not gonna touch this one with a radiation suit and four pairs of rubber gloves


----------



## darin3200 (Mar 14, 2006)

hammy said:
			
		

> Clearly you've missed my point. I meant with all these things going on, it would be a photographer's dream. But then you can't think of it that way, because it's a WAR.
> 
> If one doesn't want to see or experience people being wounded and killed, it's simple: Don't go there to photograph it.


I don't think its any photographer's dream. People who do it for fun don't last. The people are known for and it and make a difference are those who do out of compassion and the desire to end the wars. Pick up a copy of Deeds of War or Inferno by Nachtwey and try to get 100 without being of the verge of tears. Now imagine being there and taking those pictures. People don't go to africa and take pictures of a child dying of disease for the excitment. Kevin Carter ended up killing himself and in his suicide note included 


> I am haunted by the vivid memories of killings & corpses & anger & pain ... of starving or wounded children, of trigger-happy madmen, often police, of killer executioners...


----------



## redneckdan (Mar 14, 2006)

hammy said:
			
		

> II don't think I would ever do it though, because it seems I hear a lot about journalists being kidnapped and all that. But maybe that's just the pesty video news journalists.


 
My advice...if you go over to the sand box, don't go unarmed.  Get a firearm and learn how to use it.


----------



## hammy (Mar 14, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> I don't think its any photographer's dream. People who do it for fun don't last. The people are known for and it and make a difference are those who do out of compassion and the desire to end the wars. Pick up a copy of Deeds of War or Inferno by Nachtwey and try to get 100 without being of the verge of tears. Now imagine being there and taking those pictures. People don't go to africa and take pictures of a child dying of disease for the excitment. Kevin Carter ended up killing himself and in his suicide note included


Yeah that makes sense. I see so many war time photos and all I can say is "wow". That's what I mean by a photographer's dream. They're such strong images. But like I said before, you can't think of it like that. You can't think of it as a chance to get photos. You have to think of it as a war and you're there to document it. Get what I mean?


----------



## Oldfireguy (Mar 15, 2006)

_ If one doesn't want to see or experience people being wounded and killed, it's simple: Don't go there to photograph it.

_Did I say I wanted to?  Note that most combat photographers don't carry weapons and cameras make poor protection.

I will admit that in my younger days the thought of being in combat as a photographer was kind of thrilling. I did spend three years in the Army as a photographer but did not go into any combat zones. Only combat I saw was at Ft. Lewis, Wa. shooting training photos and troops in the field.

If I offended you I did not mean to it's just that combat and fun don't go together in my eyes. I've been a firefighter for 28 years and have seen enough wounded and killed people to know I would rather photograph life now and not death.


----------



## darin3200 (Mar 15, 2006)

redneckdan said:
			
		

> My advice...if you go over to the sand box, don't go unarmed.  Get a firearm and learn how to use it.


Then would the person be a soldier with a camera or a war photographer? By carrying a weapon you would make yourself part of the conflict, instead of actually reporting on it.  Also, carrying around a gun probaby wouldn't help when a dozen people try to kidnap you. Most photographers in Iraq actually go around the country with the army because its not safe to do otherwise. If you have professional soldiers around you let them do their job, and you can do yours.


----------



## redneckdan (Mar 15, 2006)

darin3200 said:
			
		

> Then would the person be a soldier with a camera or a war photographer?


 
If a person carries a handgun for personal protection, does that make them a police officer?  The weapon would only be for defensive, not offensive.



			
				darin3200 said:
			
		

> Also, carrying around a gun probaby wouldn't help when a dozen people try to kidnap you. Most photographers in Iraq actually go around the country with the army because its not safe to do otherwise. If you have professional soldiers around you let them do their job, and you can do yours.


 
Personally, I do not agree with depending on others to provide protection for me.  "Tagging along" with soldiers puts both of you in danger.  The soldier because he is distracted from his job and you because you are dependant on the soldier.  I beg to differ about being armed not contributing to ones safety.  Have you read into the kidnappings at all?  Every person who has been kidnapped was unarmed.  Coincidence?  I think not.  Criminals prey on the weak.  Companies with contractors encourage their employies to provide for their own defense.  Don't beleive me?  Talk to a raytheon recruiter.


----------



## hammy (Mar 15, 2006)

fredcwdoc said:
			
		

> _ If one doesn't want to see or experience people being wounded and killed, it's simple: Don't go there to photograph it._
> 
> Did I say I wanted to? Note that most combat photographers don't carry weapons and cameras make poor protection.
> 
> ...


I didn't mean you specifically.


----------



## Fate (Mar 15, 2006)

oooo in depth posts here guys. Im not gona touch it.


----------



## darin3200 (Mar 15, 2006)

redneckdan said:
			
		

> If a person carries a handgun for personal protection, does that make them a police officer?  The weapon would only be for defensive, not offensive.


How many polic officers use weapons offensively. Wouldn't police only use a weapon if it was necessary for protection or defense?




> Personally, I do not agree with depending on others to provide protection for me.  "Tagging along" with soldiers puts both of you in danger.  The soldier because he is distracted from his job and you because you are dependant on the soldier.


I can see your point here, however most major news organizations do rely on the military or security forces for protection.



> I beg to differ about being armed not contributing to ones safety.  Have you read into the kidnappings at all?  Every person who has been kidnapped was unarmed.  Coincidence?  I think not.  Criminals prey on the weak.  Companies with contractors encourage their employies to provide for their own defense.  Don't beleive me?  Talk to a raytheon recruiter.


People who try to shoot their kidnappers aren't going to get kidnapped, they would probably get killed. Most journalists don't carry around guns, they carry around cameras. Journalist are often kidnapped. That's why often people who are kidnaped are unarmed. 

The issues is that most journalist wouldn't carry around guns. Many would see themselves are being an active participant in the conflict, instead of someone reporting on it.


----------



## siorai (Mar 21, 2006)

To get a small grasp of what it would be like to be a war photographer, go rent the movie "War Photographer." It's about James Nachtwey. Awesome movie. I highly doubt he ever thinks that his work is fun, or a dream assignment. For him at least, it's about bringing the truth to the world.


----------



## Mr_Jones (Mar 22, 2006)

redneckdan said:
			
		

> My advice...if you go over to the sand box, don't go unarmed.  Get a firearm and learn how to use it.


Pistols don't protect you from land mines.
I think it's a very noble profession. I think it's more about people having a right to know versus doing it for your own personal satisfaction.


----------



## 2framesbelowzero (Apr 5, 2006)

Some contemporary insight plucked from Lightstalkers..

http://www.lightstalkers.org/thinking-about-going-to-somalia-or-ethiopia-any-ideas


----------



## Big Kahuna (Apr 11, 2006)

I was a still photographic specialist in the Air Force towards the end of Vietnam. I was lucky and was state side only. I lost a brother over there.

We were trained in combat photography. We were photo journalist.

We had the same combat training as others, along
with our photography training.


----------

